# 5000t wastegate plumbing help



## SaintlyCharBoy (Mar 5, 2003)

this is going to sound odd, but i just purchased the wastegate from what i believe to ba a 5000t for a custom project.
it is not exactly what i expected....
does anyone have a pic of the stock plumbing, or could you provide an explanation as to what the large banjo fitting just below the diaphram is for?
thanks all
-Sean


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 5000t wastegate plumbing help (SaintlyCharBoy)*

That banjo gets a relatively large line which leads to the back of the intake manifold.


----------



## SaintlyCharBoy (Mar 5, 2003)

thank you. i'm a bit confused then, does the small barb on the top still go to the hi pressure side?
i had thought that the small barb set off the actuator from a fitting on or right after compression in the tubo


----------



## SaintlyCharBoy (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (SaintlyCharBoy)*

oh, one more stupid question, where is stock boost set?
i hooked the pressure line to a small pneumatic pump witha guage, and it read between 6 and 10 psi. can any of you tell me a little more specifically where the actuator is set?
thanks again


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: (SaintlyCharBoy)*

I *think* that some 5000T wastegates were set for 0.7 bar, which is about 10 psi. Just from memory, though.
The fitting that hooks into the exhaust manifold is (I think) to compensate for the pressure in the exhaust manifold. Evidently pressure in the exhaust manifold can get pretty high...This pressure pushes on the wastegate valve and either pushes it open or holds it closed (depending on which way the valve moves)...The line going into the manifold supplies the same pressure to the wastegate diaphragm to balance things out...
Other external wastegatges may have two ports, but they aren't necessarily used in the same way. (in fact I think it's somewhat unusual to hook the wastegate to the manifold in that way)
-Steve


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Stephen Webb)*

Some are 6psi, some are 10psi, depending on year.
And you comment about exhaust manifold hookup - NONE of the ports should be hooked to the exhaust manifold, other than the main piston of the wastegate. The top small line (goes to the cap) goes to boost controller/WGFV or intake mani if you want to run no boost controller, and the large bottom port goes to the intake manifold directly.


----------

